

Don't forget about email - bradlind
http://www.lindventures.com/blog/2012/04/10/dont-forget-about-email/

======
shoesfullofdust
The people I work with (about 900 of them, all <20 yrs old) do not check their
email. The only reason they have email is to create an account with a service
that has little or nothing to do with email. Forget about email.

